# Saer Sene



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Saer Sene Update Thread*

What do we have to give up to get him? Guys going to be a major player in the league. In his first summerleague game, in ONLY 20 minutes, 7 pts (3-4 FG 1-1 FT) 6 PF (the downside) 1 TO, 4 REB, 5 BLOCKS. Thats just amazing, 5 blocks, thats like a block every 4 minutes. If we could give up like our 2008 pick for Sene, I'd be all over it, or Duhon plus change. Like I said before the draft, Sene=Mutumbo. He's going to be a player, and if we can give up say our 2008 pick for him, its worth it. 

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Aaron Miles
SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Andres Nocioni/Luol Deng
PF-PJ Brown/Tyrus Thomas
C- Ben Wallace/Saer Sene

Wow, Sene and Thomas downlow would be amazing, foul prone, but we have other guys that'd be able to play minutes. Imagine if we put this lineup out on the court sometime:

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Tyrus Thomas
PF-Ben Wallace
C- Saer Sene

This is what I call the YOUR NOT GOING TO ****ING SCORE ON US LINEUP.

Trade for Sene Pax! I know he's one of your guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

sloth said:


> in ONLY 20 minutes, 5 blocks, thats like a block every minute.
> .


Fuzzy math...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Fuzzy math...


Eh, the 4 on my computer isn't the most responsive button.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It's also less than a block per foul.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sham said:


> It's also less than a block per foul.


Thats not a big deal. Ben Wallace is probaly the only guy in the league who averages more blocks than fouls.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It is when you understand why he got those fouls. 

Through trying to block everything

Cos he doesn't do much else.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Sham said:


> It is when you understand why he got those fouls.
> 
> Through trying to block everything
> 
> Cos he doesn't do much else.


That's exactly what I thought. There's a reason he got 5 blocks, cause he was going all out for a block on EVERY shot attempt, and lots of guys would get a lot of blocks if that's all they did was go all out for the block on every shot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> That's exactly what I thought. There's a reason he got 5 blocks, cause he was going all out for a block on EVERY shot attempt, and lots of guys would get a lot of blocks if that's all they did was go all out for the block on every shot.


Your right, he should just let players have open looks, great idea!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

sloth said:


> Your right, he should just let players have open looks, great idea!


He's raw. I'm sure he'll learn. But trying to block everything can lead to very poor interior defense for a variety of reasons.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sene is almost the definition of Big Man Project.

He could be a Mitumbo or he could be a bust, depending on how he develops.

Right now he is hoopster tartare. That size and length are phenomenal. Everything else about him you gotta take on faith right now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Faith is good, I'd rather have Sene than a pick in the mid to late 20's in the 2008 draft. Ben Wallace is a good guy to teach him the ropes of shotblocking. I think Sene will lead the league in shotblocks in a few years. He has to work on his rebounding a bit, and his offense, its a project, but it'd still put him in the 90th percentile of bigman offense, he knows how to put the ball in the hoop, he understands how easy it is to get in the ball in the hoop when your that long. His rebounding is going to be the biggest thing, but theres a reason he went #10 in the draft, he's going to be altering shots from day 1. He'll workout the foul issue as he goes along, he'll get better, but he's going to be a blocking machine.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

sloth said:


> Faith is good, I'd rather have Sene than a pick in the mid to late 20's in the 2008 draft.


Problem is so would Sonics.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Problem is so would Sonics.


As Fonzie would say..."exact-a-mundo."


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian Robinson at Sonicscentral.com has been raving over Sene at the summer league. He said he was impressed with Sene not being over aggressive in his first game, and most of the fouls were because of the poor guard play/defense. I was VERY critical of this pick, but maybe it won't be so bad.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

sloth said:


> Your right, he should just let players have open looks, great idea!


Don't put words into my mouth little man. If you sell out for the shot block on every attempt, that's just bad news. You will be out of position for the pump fake every time, if you leave your guy for the shot block every time he'll be open every time. Basically what I'm saying is there is MUCH more to defense than shot blocking. Disciplined defense is what it's all about, and selling out for the shot block every time is not disciplined.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Don't put words into my mouth little man. If you sell out for the shot block on every attempt, that's just bad news. You will be out of position for the pump fake every time, if you leave your guy for the shot block every time he'll be open every time. Basically what I'm saying is there is MUCH more to defense than shot blocking. Disciplined defense is what it's all about, and selling out for the shot block every time is not disciplined.


Thats not what Sene does. He guards his guy in the post, and then if there are driving guys, or the other bigs posting up, he'll get in there to go and alter the shot.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

sloth said:


> Thats not what Sene does. He guards his guy in the post, and then if there are driving guys, or the other bigs posting up, he'll get in there to go and alter the shot.


Well, I'll take your word on it. BTW, I wanted Sene too just so you know. I think that it would've been worth trading a future pick for, or possibly some of our backups if it would've gotten the job done...none of the core though.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

wait, why do we want this guy?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

draft tyrus said:


> wait, why do we want this guy?


Because he's gonna be good.

He can shotblock and get the ball in the hole on offense.

His main problem right now is guarding a guy in the post, so he is about where Tyson Chandler is at right now, but a little further along on offense, and Tyson's a better rebounder. Things will sort themselves out, but Sene is long and athletic! Thats our teams motto!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Why would we want him? His a legit 7 footer with tremendous length? and we're in definite need of that. But the fact of the matter is just because we want something doesn't techincally mean we'll get it...

Seattle didn't pick him at 10 for nothing, his a keeper for them. They are not going to draft him at 10 and then trade him in his first season. If they were to trade him, and him being a center, your going to have to give already give up a established player for him.. centers are always over valued in this league but thats just the way it is. Or if Paxson chooses to take one of their bad contracts, either way the trouble of getting him onboard will not be worth it right now.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

Be patient. The Bull will get their big next year, & it should be a good one.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

draft tyrus said:


> wait, why do we want this guy?


wait...your username is draft tyrus and you are questioning why we would want Sene?

I'm not following...


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> wait...your username is draft tyrus and you are questioning why we would want Sene?
> 
> I'm not following...


Nearly everybody agrees he was taken way too high. We already have Ben, a proven version of Sene if he were to reach his full potential. There are multiple guys in the L who are already more proven versions of Sene. As you implied, we just drafted Tyrus. A shotblocker/defender/rebounder is probably at the bottom of our list now. The Sonics would hardly be willing to trade him, since they just picked him with their first pick. I don't get it.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

draft tyrus said:


> Nearly everybody agrees he was taken way too high. We already have Ben, a proven version of Sene if he were to reach his full potential. There are multiple guys in the L who are already more proven versions of Sene. As you implied, we just drafted Tyrus. A shotblocker/defender/rebounder is probably at the bottom of our list now. The Sonics would hardly be willing to trade him, since they just picked him with their first pick. I don't get it.


Well, the difference with Sene and Wallace are 2 very big things. One, over 10 years age difference, and 4 inches in height and a whole lotta length goes along with that height. By the time Sene is at his peak, Wallace will be shipped out, would've been a good fit. I know we won't get him now, I was referring to wishing we could've grabbed him in the draft. He is 7' tall, we have no young tall guys, NONE.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Well, the difference with Sene and Wallace are 2 very big things. One, over 10 years age difference, and 4 inches in height and a whole lotta length goes along with that height. By the time Sene is at his peak, Wallace will be shipped out, would've been a good fit. I know we won't get him now, I was referring to wishing we could've grabbed him in the draft. He is 7' tall, we have no young tall guys, NONE.


Yeah if we could have shipped Duhon and our 2008 pick for the 7th pick, and then still got Thabo, that would have been a heck of a draft.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> wait...your username is draft tyrus and you are questioning why we would want Sene?
> 
> I'm not following...



I'm all for adding a YOUNG 7 foot project like Sene...but to say Tyrus is as much a project as Sene is just wrong...Sene is a MUCH BIGGER project than Tyrus...but w/ that said, I think it would be a good gamble to take for the Bulls if you can get him for something fair...problem is, you can't


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't mean to offend anyone, but this is silly.

Would I offer our 2008 pick for Sene? Sure. Chris Duhon and change? If "change" is JR Smith, yes again. I'll tell you what. I'd trade our 2008 pick, Duhon and JR Smith for Sene...and I've never seen the guy play.

Doesn't matter, 'cause Seattle's still gonna say no.

If you want Sene that badly, here's what you do. Hope the Knicks are very bad this coming season. Then hope that the Knicks get one of the top 3 or 4 picks in next year's draft. Then offer THAT pick to Seattle.

Odds are they'll say yes.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

> If you want Sene that badly, here's what you do. Hope the Knicks are very bad this coming season. Then hope that the Knicks get one of the top 3 or 4 picks in next year's draft. Then offer THAT pick to Seattle.


I understand the point you're trying to make, but the thought of that makes me cringe.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

LuCane said:


> I understand the point you're trying to make, but the thought of that makes me cringe.


haha...me too


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> PG-Kirk Hinrich
> SG-Thabo Sefolosha
> SF-Tyrus Thomas
> PF-Ben Wallace
> ...


That's also called the WE AREN'T GOING TO SCORE A ****ING POINT ON YOU lineup as well.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> That's also called the WE AREN'T GOING TO SCORE A ****ING POINT ON YOU lineup as well.


Ya, that team would struggle to score 60-70 points per game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

2 OFFICIAL blocks yesterday, but Draftexpress said they counted 4. Talk about a ****ty summerleague if they can't even keep stats right.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Sloth, please, let's not overanalyse every single stat of a player who does not play for us, nor will at any point in the (foreseeable) future. It'll get dull quickly.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

sloth said:


> This is what I call the YOUR NOT GOING TO ****ING SCORE ON US LINEUP.
> 
> Trade for Sene Pax! I know he's one of your guys.


 Thats also a WE ARENT GOING TO ****ING SCORE EITHER Lineup.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

Sham said:


> Sloth, please, let's not overanalyse every single stat of a player who does not play for us, nor will at any point in the (foreseeable) future. It'll get dull quickly.


It already has... (Steve Novak)

I just don't understand why rookie players are placed at such a premium, like Sene and Novak, when there is easily tons better talent available.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Saer Sene Update Thread*

Yesterday:

13 pts (5-8 FG 3-4 FT) 6 rebs 5 blks 1 STL 1 TO


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Saer Sene Update Thread*



Draft Express said:


> Saer Sene-Sene's game has grown by leaps and bounds between each game. Tonight's game was his best with 13 points, 5 blocked shots, 6 rebounds and 1 steal. Over a very physical player in Araujo, Sene scored in the post on several occasions, keeping the ball high and with an almost unblockable turnaround jumper over his left shoulder and a right hook over his right. His hustle is hard to believe from a 7-center, on one sequence he blocked Araujo's shot, almost blocked it again, tipped the ball away from two Jazz players and saved it to a teammate by diving out of bounds. His shot-blocking simply changes the game. He gets his hands on almost every rebound, with more strength he could become on of the premier rebounders in the league with his combination of length and quickness.


<br>


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll tell you I'd love to see him on my team if he could play under control. You can win a hell of a lot of games with a guy of that type. Mark Eaton and the Jazz proved it. No I'm not saying he's the next Mark Eaton. I'm just saying on certain days he could be Mark Eaton :biggrin: 

I love players with special skills. Very useful.

to have it in the realm of possibility, you can use a Tree Rollins for example


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Sloth, my sources told me Pax made an attempt to trade for Sene on draft night and Seattle said no. Pax could look at trading for one of the other bigs as well, Petro and Swift, in that order. Both of those guys are going to be good as well.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> Sloth, my sources told me Pax made an attempt to trade for Sene on draft night and Seattle said no. Pax could look at trading for one of the other bigs as well, Petro and Swift, in that order. Both of those guys are going to be good as well.


 Thanks for the info rlucas. Out of those 3 who do you prefer? And who do you think will be most obtainable? Personally, I think Swift will be a very capable starting center as soon as this year.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

sp00k said:


> Thanks for the info rlucas. Out of those 3 who do you prefer? And who do you think will be most obtainable? Personally, I think Swift will be a very capable starting center as soon as this year.



I havent seen Sene, but **** the people who have have been just blown away. Sloth isnt talking **** here. He has been really impressive. Petro is a dynamo, athletic, strong, aggressive, good engine. Swift is more technical, more fundamental, and actually has a back to the basket game. The issue is Petro has no offense, Swift has no strength. The game is getting smaller, you need guys who can defend and rebound. Post play is on the downside. Sene, from what I understand can erase alot of mistakes on the perimeter with unGodly like reach and athleticism. Based on reports, Sene. But Petro is a damn close 2nd. Swift is a damn close 3rd. The only reason I dont go with Swift is that its just so hard for guys to get strong and put on weight, inspite of what the average fan thinks. And we suffered with Brad Sellers and then Tyson Chandler. Petro has the pro body, and might almost be as athletic as Sene. Its close. Any would be nice. And I think Pax can pick one of those 3 up on the cheap. But from what I understand, he wanted to cut Utah off to get Sene for a future #1, and was surprised that Seattle took him. Then Seattle wouldnt trade him. The effort was made. I give Pax credit.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Summer league is the perfect place for Sene to showcase his skills, it will be a little different when he is facing up against legit NBA talent.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, so Sene was the guy Paxson arranged the trade with Philly for? And then when he saw people going, he kept the deal in line and took Thabo there to avoid more dissapointment?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> Summer league is the perfect place for Sene to showcase his skills, it will be a little different when he is facing up against legit NBA talent.


Yeah summer league guys can easily skate by with just skills or just athletism, in the real league you need both. If you guys are impressed with Sene from his summer league preformance then surely AJohnson is the next Amare, John Lucas is the future NBA MVP, and what are TT's future stats again? at least 25 10 5 and 4?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

rlucas4257 said:


> I havent seen Sene, but **** the people who have have been just blown away. Sloth isnt talking **** here. He has been really impressive. Petro is a dynamo, athletic, strong, aggressive, good engine. Swift is more technical, more fundamental, and actually has a back to the basket game. The issue is Petro has no offense, Swift has no strength. The game is getting smaller, you need guys who can defend and rebound. Post play is on the downside. Sene, from what I understand can erase alot of mistakes on the perimeter with unGodly like reach and athleticism. Based on reports, Sene. But Petro is a damn close 2nd. Swift is a damn close 3rd. The only reason I dont go with Swift is that its just so hard for guys to get strong and put on weight, inspite of what the average fan thinks. And we suffered with Brad Sellers and then Tyson Chandler. Petro has the pro body, and might almost be as athletic as Sene. Its close. Any would be nice. And I think Pax can pick one of those 3 up on the cheap. But from what I understand, he wanted to cut Utah off to get Sene for a future #1, and was surprised that Seattle took him. Then Seattle wouldnt trade him. The effort was made. I give Pax credit.


Thanks for the info. It is nice that Pax made the effort to get him, although it didn't work. Seattle wouldn't let him go because he's on a cheap rookie contract lol. I wonder if it'd be any different now with new ownership up there in Seattle. Maybe Pax should be making a few more calls now in case the new owners might be interested.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> I havent seen Sene, but **** the people who have have been just blown away. Sloth isnt talking **** here. He has been really impressive. Petro is a dynamo, athletic, strong, aggressive, good engine. Swift is more technical, more fundamental, and actually has a back to the basket game. The issue is Petro has no offense, Swift has no strength. The game is getting smaller, you need guys who can defend and rebound. Post play is on the downside. Sene, from what I understand can erase alot of mistakes on the perimeter with unGodly like reach and athleticism. Based on reports, Sene. But Petro is a damn close 2nd. Swift is a damn close 3rd. The only reason I dont go with Swift is that its just so hard for guys to get strong and put on weight, inspite of what the average fan thinks. And we suffered with Brad Sellers and then Tyson Chandler. Petro has the pro body, and might almost be as athletic as Sene. Its close. Any would be nice. And I think Pax can pick one of those 3 up on the cheap. But from what I understand, he wanted to cut Utah off to get Sene for a future #1, and was surprised that Seattle took him. Then Seattle wouldnt trade him. The effort was made. I give Pax credit.


pretty spot on in regards to swift and petro. :clap: 
sene gives the sonics a third intriguing prospect.

look he has to crouch to fit in a photobox


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd love to see the Bulls get one of those three centers. Those guys are exactly what the Bulls need -- legit centers who can play a bit but won't b!tch about lack of playing time this season. 

I wonder what Petro would cost.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

RoRo said:


> pretty spot on in regards to swift and petro. :clap:
> sene gives the sonics a third intriguing prospect.
> 
> look he has to crouch to fit in a photobox


That is one ugly "pose" there.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I'd love to see the Bulls get one of those three centers. Those guys are exactly what the Bulls need -- legit centers who can play a bit but won't b!tch about lack of playing time this season.
> 
> I wonder what Petro would cost.



why? Petro stinks and Swift isn't any better.


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

ace20004u said:


> why? Petro stinks and Swift isn't any better.


change of scenery might be good & we do have some post players they can learn from, at least on the defensive side. either one could be the next Diaw ??? maybe ???


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> why? Petro stinks and Swift isn't any better.


Bulls don't need either one to play huge minutes this season so they can afford a project w/upside and size who can step in every now and then for a few minutes.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I guess they are projects with upside I am just underwhelmed with both Swift or Petro, I would take Jackie Butler over either one of em any day of the week.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Bulls don't need either one to play huge minutes this season so they can afford a project w/upside and size who can step in every now and then for a few minutes.


One is 19 years old, the other 20. How anyone can come to the conclusion that they are not any good either hasnt seen the Sonics or these kids play at all or simply doesnt know what they are talking about. Bigs take time to develop. And both have been strikingly effective in limited minutes for the Sonics. Either would be an upgrade to Sweetney as soon as this year and definetely in the years to come.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> One is 19 years old, the other 20. How anyone can come to the conclusion that they are not any good either hasnt seen the Sonics or these kids play at all or simply doesnt know what they are talking about. Bigs take time to develop. And both have been strikingly effective in limited minutes for the Sonics. Either would be an upgrade to Sweetney as soon as this year and definetely in the years to come.



I've seen both of them play and I think anyone who can come to the conclusion that either one of these kids are any good either hasn't seen them play or simply doesn't know what they are talking about. :biggrin: 

Your right though that they are young and COULD still develop, I am underwhelmed by either, I'd keep a motivated Sweetney over either too.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> I've seen both of them play and I think anyone who can come to the conclusion that either one of these kids are any good either hasn't seen them play or simply doesn't know what they are talking about. :biggrin:
> 
> Your right though that they are young and COULD still develop, I am underwhelmed by either, I'd keep a motivated Sweetney over either too.


Are you guys prepared for the second coming of Sene, ckheck out Swifts line

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1423

he will definitly average 4bpg or better for his career. :biggrin:


----------

